# Chamois of shorts gets caught on tip of seat when pushing off



## wils70 (Sep 10, 2009)

It doesn't happen all the time, but it happens enough that it's a problem. Am not sure if this is common problem or if I am just unlucky enough to hit my seat at the wrong spot on my back/behind when straddling the bike, but sometimes if I forget to push off and up hard/high enough the chamois gets stuck and it's a potential accident waiting to happen.

Does anybody else experience this? Any suggestions or short recommendations where the chamois reaches higher so it becomes a moot point (I know, probably not a good look but...!)

Thanks!!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I get it every once in a while. I just make sure to push off more carefully. It's also why I prefer bib shorts.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Occupational hazard. Even for men. As Sogno says, using bib shorts helps, but not always.


----------



## 11.4 (Mar 2, 2008)

Happens to all of us, dear.

Signed,

A male


----------

